# Best way to Portugal



## petepub (Oct 28, 2008)

We are of to Portugal mid September (thats if I get my M/H back from the dealer but thats another story) Can anyone suggest a good route once I have travelled through France and down tO Birritz?
We are in no great rush to get there so a few nice stops along the way would be good.
Thanks 
Peter.


----------



## themanfromporlock (Jun 24, 2009)

When you say Portugal, do you mean all of it or just the Algarve? If you are in no hurry and want to see some of non tourist 'real' Portugal, I suggest you stick roughly to the Bay of Biscay coast from Biarritz. The beaches are lovely along there and a visit to Santiago de Compostela is a must, by which time you will be virtually at the Portuguese border, into beautiful, lush (and wet) countryside, with the delights of Porto, Coimbra and Lisbon to come as you make your way south.
Don't be tempted to rush to the Algarve, it's nice but nothing special compared to the rest of the country (imo) and also known as the Algrave out of season.
If you like huge skies and deserted roads and aren't fussed about the sea, then go Burgos/Salamanca and try to see beautiful Seville before heading west to the Algarve.
It's a lovely country, Portugal, with very friendly people, but remember that they aren't Spanish and, in my experience, aren't particularly keen on their brasher neighbours, so you would do yourself a big favour by learning some basic Portuguese. You could take a year doing that trip and still want more.
Have a great time!


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

themanfromporlock said:


> It's a lovely country, Portugal, with very friendly people, but remember that they aren't Spanish and, in my experience, aren't particularly keen on their brasher neighbours, so you would do yourself a big favour by learning some basic Portuguese. You could take a year doing that trip and still want more.
> Have a great time!


At camping Lisbon reception, a Spanish camper was informed that they did not! speak Spanish, and had to book in English. :lol:

Olley


----------

